# Baby iver



## Rustngrease (Jan 20, 2020)

Had a chance to pick up this cute little iver, looking for a drop stand for this little guy, forks are tweaked , but what a little cutie


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Jan 20, 2020)

Too bad the handlebars are not original. Still a cool Iver.

Drop stand is easy to make. Just flat steel.


----------



## Handyman (Jan 20, 2020)

Hi Rustngrease,
You're right, that's one neat little Iver !  I do have a girls sidewalk bike for parts if you have any interest.  It does have the correct handlebars and stem, an Iver badge in great condition, fork, etc. etc.   I'll be bringing it to the Fitchburg Show and Copake, asking $95.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## ridingtoy (Jan 21, 2020)

Nice one! You don't see many little Ivers around. If the seat is original and not restored, it looks almost NOS.

Dave


----------



## Rustngrease (Feb 27, 2020)

Getting this little guy back together, thanks to another member that hooked me up with some parts I needed


----------



## fat tire trader (Feb 28, 2020)

I have this one, we should compare serial numbers


----------



## Rustngrease (Feb 28, 2020)

fat tire trader said:


> I have this one, we should compare serial numbers
> 
> View attachment 1147426



Thats in great shape, when I get home I'll get the numbers and share


----------



## Rustngrease (Feb 28, 2020)

fat tire trader said:


> I have this one, we should compare serial numbers
> 
> View attachment 1147426


----------

